
Alibaba and JD want to clean up the dirty business of pig farms in China–with AI - jemshenghao
https://kr-asia.com/alibaba-and-jd-want-to-clean-up-the-dirty-business-of-pig-farms-in-china-with-ai
======
jemshenghao
This is just mind-blowing! We all know China's AI catching up, but applying
this technology to pig farms already?

